# arms stuck at 18 3/4... need help



## DICE (Nov 27, 2002)

I push them pretty hard 2 x per week but will soon be trying gopros routine.
They have been the same size for a few months now and I let everyone at my gym know that they will be 19 inches very soon. I dont want to look like a liar ....please help with all ya got.
If you need additional info please let me know.Thanks.

Oh , I am new here so hi . Also I posted about a problem with late night munching on the nutrition forum, please look it over if you can. I need help....!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2002)

not sure if you're natural or how lean, but a 18 3/4" arm is not bad.


----------



## DICE (Nov 27, 2002)

All natural for the last year and a half. Not lean enough!! Would like to lose about 20 lbs. I have a feeling theres a pretty good body underneath!Just need to get to it. Hopefully I will have some pics soon . No big guys at my gym to work off.Need to get some critisism from people who know more etc. Thats why I finally joined. When I tell people at my gym I want to lose weight theyre always like "why" cause they all just go through the motions and dont wanna grow. They think I'm huge and I am not that big so its hard to get more motivated when everyones on your side...if you kind of get what I am saying!?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

I think Gopro's plan is a good start, with me, I've found that less is better for bi's. 
The twice a week workout on them could be your problem. 

What are/were you doing for Bi's and Tri's?


----------



## DICE (Nov 27, 2002)

Just about every thing I could imagine....for a while I was practically making up my own exercises....sort of like a joke and then all of these peeps in my gym started doing them cause they would watch me!! Actually is pretty funny..I wish you could see it. I was basically going through the Arnold encyclopedia of bb and choosing like 8 exercises .
Heres an example
Barbell curls 3x 8
dumbell curls 3 x6-8
preecher with cable curls 3 x 6-8
I would use diff attachments and stay on the preecher bench just killing the arms
Hammer curls 3x6
concentration curls 3 x 6
reverse curls 3x6-8
etc. 
Wow ... now that I look at it I guess way too much! I am hoping that this new routine will punish me hard.


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Nov 29, 2002)

why in the hell would you tell everyone at your gym your arms will 19 inches? Maybe you should check your ego at the door before entering your gym.

How old are you?
My arms are 17 1/2 inches lean and i am only 18, beat that sucka

*struggles to keep ego under control*


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 29, 2002)

you can gain as much mass on your arm by doing tri's as biceps.  SO try working on tri's more.  Do dips, standing triceps extensions, close grips incline bench presses, french presses.  You dont have to do all of them but take like three of them, and watch your arms grow.


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

holy attitude.Its called pushing yo self.Mybe you should shut your pie hole.If you met me youd run like a little biatch.I didnt ask for attitude, I asked for help......fa-q.
Why wouldnt I tell my buddies at the gym they will be 19 inches?
1/4 INCH AWAY SUCKA....
THERE THATS MY ATTITUDE

This is a good forum...you should leave.Your a kid.


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks pureplaya, I start gopros routine on mon. I think I was way overtraining! Getting into the weighted dips and really like them so hopefully everything will come together nicely.


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 30, 2002)

what supplements are you using, if youre not using creatine try it because that could get you over 19inches, and no prob about the advice.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2002)

mr attitude has left the building.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2002)

Sure took awhile!


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

just got home from Whistler Mountain....awesome time. Hope everyone had a good weekend. What did I miss? Did gold_member keep spouting off all weekend?Funny....
To everyone with helpfull advice ...thanks guys.I actually started creatine 2 weeks ago and it seems to be working but I will start the new routine today, pretty psyched ... I needed something new and this looks to be a good routine!
Gonna post later as to how my first gopro workout went!

Wheres my sparring partner?!lol


----------



## Diesel (Dec 2, 2002)

16 1/2 inches and only 15


----------



## Diesel (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

Thats awesome man.You are the man.Imagine 10 years from now. Probably have 29 inch arms. Keep it up. You rock.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

If you hitting arms twice a week I think you should cut that down for a bit.  18 3/4 is very good so I won't say that 2 days a week is over training for you but you still need to cycle those workouts.  Your arms may need a break from 2 days a week.   Go to GOPROS workout and that should help considerably.   
One other note,  If your looking to loose 20lbs and gain more on arms it may be rather difficult to maintain that size.   Keep in mind if your over weight your body does not Spot reduce thus you will loose some arm size.  Your arms may look solid as hell but there are still fat in there.  When you diet they most likey will also 'loose weight" so to speak.


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

Started the gopro routine today. I am totally psyched for a new good routine. It seems that I have been overtraining for quite a while.I think I will stay the same weight until close to next summer, I am going to improve the quality of my food and see if I can get a little bigger.I think i will see good results with this new routine and i am happy about the possibilities.I was so pumped at the gym today i broke a personal leg press record, so I'm pretty happy


----------



## Diesel (Dec 3, 2002)

thanks


----------

